# تصاميم فلل اتوكاد في غاية الررووووووعه والجمال



## السيد الهاشمي (16 أكتوبر 2006)

تصاميم فلل اتوكاد في غاية الررووووووعه والجمال


----------



## مني السيد (16 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير 
ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## نوره بنت محمد (16 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير يالسيد الهاشمي وجعله الله في ميزان حسنااااااتك,,

والف شكر لك...ولكن عندي تعليق وارجو تقبله ان كلا الفلتين ماخذين الوظع الطووولي والفلا الثانيه من الواضح من المسقط الافقي انها متناظره حول المدخل وهذا يسبب الملل .وبالتووفيق


----------



## الدلفين (17 أكتوبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية 





والخير معاك لقدام 
الدلفين


----------



## hosam-hasn (17 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير ..... والله يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## المعمار (17 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الشاب حسني (17 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك .......وشكرا


----------



## كبرياء (17 أكتوبر 2006)

يعطيك الف عافيه

يسلمو كتير يا رب


----------



## Naderkhayal (18 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مني السيد (19 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد سويلم (19 أكتوبر 2006)

عمل عظيم اشكرك علية 
ونرجو منك المزيد


----------



## معماري طموح (19 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور أخوي

يعطيك العافية ..


----------



## amanj (19 أكتوبر 2006)

thank you for your posts


----------



## descovery_2000 (19 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## باش مهندس 1 (20 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا


كتير


----------



## عالم البناء (20 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zoubir (4 يناير 2007)

فلة فونتاستيك


----------



## ام المؤمنين (18 مايو 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ام المؤمنين (18 مايو 2007)

*رائع و استمر* :12:


----------



## ابحار (18 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك اخي العزير
بصراحه فلل في غايه الررعه ويسلموا ايديك


----------



## م. حيدر (18 مايو 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (18 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخى والتحميل جاري .


----------



## Mu7ammad (18 مايو 2007)

... بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ... 
... وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## أبونصرالدين (19 مايو 2007)

*مشكووووووووووووور أخي*

بارك الله فيك يأخي وألك مني كل الشكر والتقدير ونتظر منك كل جديدددددددددددددددددددددددددددد

أبو نصر


----------



## 3lua (19 مايو 2007)

الله يكرمك يا طيب


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (19 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخى الكريم
أخى الكريم أين أجد مزيد من تلك المخططات ؟؟
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## karimco (19 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ووفقك الله


----------



## ياسر ادريس (26 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م أحمد السنجهاوي (26 مايو 2007)

ااااااااااااتتتتتتتقفعغتقغتيراىسباسئسبلتتاتل


----------



## بسنت السيد (26 مايو 2007)

:77: مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور ياهندسة وبارك الله فيك ************************


----------



## architect_student (31 مايو 2007)

ثانكس عالتصميم


----------



## عابر القلوب (1 يونيو 2007)

مشكوره والله يزيدك


----------



## rana79 (1 يونيو 2007)

شكراً جزيلا...
أرجو لكم المزيد من التقدم والنجاح...


----------



## هاوي نغم (26 يونيو 2008)

الله عليك والله روعه


----------



## ابونهى (2 يوليو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## elbanna (9 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حارس النت (9 يوليو 2008)

مشكور أخي على الرسومات الرائعة والتصاميم جميلة جدا


----------



## مركاز الابداع (9 يوليو 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

شكراً لك على هذا الجهد والعطاء المميز ..

تحياتي..


----------



## المهندسة دنيا (10 يوليو 2008)

يسلمو ايديك على هالمخططات الحلوة 
و يا ريت دائما نبقى متعاونين مشان تعم الفائدة عند الكل


----------



## agms909 (11 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك
:73:


----------



## المصمم الراقي (4 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (5 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ميلاد عساف (5 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يابطل الله يسلم ايديك يالغالي ....


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (6 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية على مشاركتك
بس التصميمات كتير عادية ما فيها شي جديد


----------



## rahel (7 أغسطس 2008)

thank you & go ahead


----------



## samioy (10 أغسطس 2008)

مع الشكر .......... ومتميز


----------



## کریکار المعمار (11 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فیك ... روعة


----------



## کریکار المعمار (11 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فیك ...


----------



## المهندسة ليدي (20 أغسطس 2008)

trop génial merci


----------



## heguehm (17 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_afify (21 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك


----------



## م عبدالله محمد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fatma2011 (14 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن العسكري (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله كل خير لكن عندي تعليق الا وهو ان الفيلا الاولى تصلح كمخطط بناية اكثر من كونها 
فيلا .:75:


----------



## حسن العسكري (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله كل خير لكن عندي تعليق وهو ان مخطط الفيلا الاولى يصلح كمخطط بناية وليس كمخطط فيلا .


----------



## حسن العسكري (14 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم وجزاك الله كل خير
لكن عندي تعليق وهو ان مخطط الفيلا الاولى يصلح كمخطط بناية اكثر من كونه مخطط فيلا .


----------



## mohamed2009 (14 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## نورالدين تو (17 يناير 2010)

*مشكور اخي*


----------



## م لؤى محمد (17 يناير 2010)




----------



## م لؤى محمد (17 يناير 2010)

*



*​


----------



## tamersab (20 يناير 2010)




----------



## shosho tarek (22 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير التصاميم رائعة جدا


----------



## العنيد الأول (30 يناير 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## eng anosh (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## shisho shaheen (30 يناير 2010)

_شكرا على المجهود ونرجوا مزيدا من العطاء جزاك الله خير_


----------



## م.سعود-عمارة (30 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية من جد روعة


----------



## حسن ابوخليل (31 يناير 2010)

:63:


مني السيد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> ونرجوا المزيد


----------



## حسن ابوخليل (31 يناير 2010)

اريد تصميم فيلا ( طابق ارضى ) المدخل من جهة الشمال والصالون من جهة الجنوب


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (3 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير
جزاك الله كل خير
ولك كل الشكر​*​


----------



## ttitto (4 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير ..... والله يعطيك ألف عافية*​


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (4 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير ..... والله يعطيك ألف عافية*​


----------



## kingmaster (28 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## Um m (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله بكل خير


----------



## elhasy (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.احمد عودة (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيرررررررررر


----------



## eng_mohamed_negm (25 مارس 2010)

شكر وجازاك الله خير


----------



## فارس ن (25 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك .......وشكرا*​


----------



## فارس ن (25 مارس 2010)

وفقك الله شكرا .


----------



## مهندس احمد فاروق (25 مارس 2010)

الله واكبر عليك


----------



## طعنة الزمان (25 مارس 2010)

مشكور والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## االعضو (26 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## elreedy50 (1 مايو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (1 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ananadir (9 مايو 2010)

مشكور استادى الكريم


----------



## Abuhamdan (2 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا ألف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adel gamal (13 مارس 2014)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (13 مارس 2014)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## محسن احمد حسين (18 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تهلني (18 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم نرجو من المهندس اسامه نواره ان يكمل دورة الايتابس و جزاه الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ah555 (3 أبريل 2014)

مشكووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالجليل الواقدي (3 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (6 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا أخي


----------



## rekany (11 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله الفردوس


----------



## bech bech (18 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليطكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا أخي الكريم على هذه المخططات


----------



## حسن الرسام (1 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك اكثر من رائع


----------



## eng_hemo (9 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## Yaser Ibrahim (11 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيراً :20:


----------



## AHMED IGC (11 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور حبيبنا الله يعطيك العافية


----------

